# McCormick CX-110 arrived



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Actually got here Sunday afternoon then I had to drive my son to VA to look at a college
Only have 1 pic
Haven't really been able to do much with it I'm so busy
Sideways, of course


----------



## Grateful11 (Apr 5, 2009)

Here I get dizzy turning my head sideways.


----------



## Trotwood2955 (Sep 4, 2012)

Looks nice!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I fixed it


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Did the Kubota leave or is this just an addition?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

PaMike said:


> Did the Kubota leave or is this just an addition?


Smaller Kubota M9540 left. It was about a wash in price, may have saved a few thousand with the McCormick and shook off a small monthly payment on the Kubota. I have 2 kids in HS and need to start getting ready for college. 
Great tractor in mint condition, but I wanted more weight and a bigger cab and no payment.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I don't know if it was a good decision or not. The McCormick paint is more faded and it has a 1000 more hrs, but I picked up 3000lbs, 15 more HP, a 1000 PTO shaft and a 3rd powershift gear. Cab and tires much bigger, too.


----------



## tractormike (Jan 12, 2017)

what a beauty


----------



## Wcbr1025 (May 1, 2015)

I think you'll be happy with a McCormick we have a MTX120 and it has been a great machine.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

It's got a way different feeling than the Kubota it replaced. The much heavier weight makes it feel smoother, quieter, more stable feeling. Almost a little "portly" feeling. The sunroof is great when you get the loader up high, you can see the load up over you.
My son and I fed the cattle today, both of us are fairly big and we both fit in the cab easily.
The shifter is way different, but I'm getting used to it. I LOVE the electric clutch button on the shifter. It's almost as easy to shift as my bigger Kubby which has the same electric clutch.
Also really like the PTO switch on the rear fender to make hooking up driveshafts EZ.
Double PTO shafts are really cool. No longer have to pass on 1000 rpm drive attachments if there's one I need.

I like the battery shut off switch and the jump starting stud on the outside of the battery compartment. 
I'm going to be adding a Ferri 8' hydraulic swing flail mower, so I will need a really stable platform.
The radio is broken and the hydraulic lift cylinders that hold open the rear window are shot.


----------



## paoutdoorsman (Apr 23, 2016)

I'll be curious what your long term impressions are with that tractor. Where did you pick that one up JD?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

paoutdoorsman said:


> I'll be curious what your long term impressions are with that tractor. Where did you pick that one up JD?


Me, too! I think the biggest challenge could be very little dealership support. 
I picked it up in Magazine, Arkansas.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Nice tractor


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Couple more pics
Anyone know what the small black plastic fins under the tail light assemblies are for?


----------



## weatherman (Dec 5, 2008)

Awesome tractor! You must have looked it over real good.

The radio is broken and the hydraulic lift cylinders that hold open the rear window are shot.


----------



## r82230 (Mar 1, 2016)

JD3430 said:


> Anyone know what the small black plastic fins under the tail light assemblies are for?


Spoilers?? Dirt catchers?? Na, conversation starters!!! 

Maybe an engineer had a left over in the budget from the bean counters and didn't want to waste it. 

Good question JD.

Larry


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

Maybe so you can see from inside cab if lights are working just my shot in the dark. Or maybe just wow factor


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

There's also a little reflector on the fin if you look closely.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The rear things - I've looked at pics of others that don't have them. I've seen them somewhere before though, don't some euro models have square reflector cards that mount there?


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

slowzuki said:


> The rear things - I've looked at pics of others that don't have them. I've seen them somewhere before though, don't some euro models have square reflector cards that mount there?


Yes, but this tractor seems like a USA model (hitch, light switches & outlets are US)

The reflector cards you speak of would likely block the rear turn signals


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Is it were the reflectors for the models spec'ed with bar axles would mount to stick out?


----------



## glasswrongsize (Sep 15, 2015)

Tile holders for an impromptu game of scrabble? :huh:

If it's a high road-speed tractor, maybe it helps with the cornering? 

I'll keep tuned in for a real answer. 

Mark


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

They look like they should have reflectors on them the same size as the black piece. Our Jx 100u has something similar and they have reflectors on them.


----------

